#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Faça você mesmo seu painel solar economizando até 70% - por: M4D3

## m4d3

Olá amigos do under-linux, esta é mais uma série de dicas, imagens e videos que me foram úteis e que pode economizar uns bons trocados além de expandir os conhecimentos a quem possa interessar.

1. Os produtos utilizados podem ser adquiridos tanto no mercado nacional quanto no mercado internacional, neste segundo você deve adicionar os impostos e taxas de importação além do transporte mas ainda assim se tiver facilidade em comprar no exterior irá ser bastante compensador.

2. Células solares poli-cristalinas e mono-cristalinas tem quase o mesmo rendimento, com pequena vantagem para as mono-cristalinas, se quiser se aprofundar no assunto utilize o google que tem vasto material sobre o assunto.

3. Existe uma infinidade de modelos de células foto-voltaicas ou foto-elétricas ou seja lá como você queira chamar, vou exemplificar algumas utilizações pra que não cometa os erros mais básicos.

a. Células menores em dimensão são indicadas para montar painéis com maior tensão, exemplo:
*
Exemplo 1:* 
Utilizando 40 Celulas 3"x 6" de 0.5V (meio volt) por 3.6A (3.6 amperes) (1.8 Watts/cel) cada é possível construir um painel que irá fornecer 72 Watts.



*Imagem de célula de dimensão 3"x6" com as seguintes características:*
Eficiencia (%) 15.2-15.75
Potência (W) 1.8
Max. Corrente - Ipm (A) 3.6
Corrente de Curto - Isc (A) 3.88
Max. Tensão de pico - Vpm (V) 0.510 - 0.521
Voltagem em circuito aberto - Voc (V) 0.560 - 0.575


A ligação para conseguir os 10v por 7.2A serão dois barramentos em paralelo com 20 células em série cada barramento já que cada célula fornece 0.5V.

_BARRAMENTO 1 = 10V/3.6A
_B1+_C1-C2-C3-C4-C5-C6-C7-C8-C9-C10-C11-C12-C13-C14-C15-C16-C17-C18-C19-C20_B1-

_BARRAMENTO 2 = 10V/3.6A_ 
B2+_C1-C2-C3-C4-C5-C6-C7-C8-C9-C10-C11-C12-C13-C14-C15-C16-C17-C18-C19-C20_B2-

Ao conectar B1+ em B2+, e B1- em B2- teremos entre B1/2+ e B1/2- 10V/7,2A chegando à conclusão que: Na ligação em paralelo mantem-se a tensão e somam-se as correntes.



Logo 10V * 7.2A = 72 Watts

Se ao invés das ligações acima fizermos conforme segue teremos a mesma potência resultante de 72 Watts, porém com grande diferença de voltagem e amperagem.

Ao conectar B1- em B2+ teremos em B1+ e B2- a saída de 20V/3.6A ou seja: 
-Na ligação em série somam-se as tensões e mantém a corrente.


Logo 20V * 3.6A = 72 Watts

Então alguém pergunta, mas porque não utilizo células maiores de 6" x 6"? na minha concepção existem 2 motivos principais, o tamanho (dimensões) do painel e potência necessária aos equipamentos, e a tensão que queremos alcançar com este painel.

Agora transporte o exemplo acima para células de maior tamanho (6" x 6") e potência (3.6 Watts por célula). Continuará precisando de 20 células de 0.5V para cada barramento de 10V porém será necessário o dobro de espaço pra alojar as células e como resultado terá um barramento com o dobro da amperagem do que utilizando células de 3" x 6", resultando em maior potência final.


*Imagem de célula de dimensão 6"x6" com as seguintes características:*
Eficiencia (%) 15.2-15.75
Potência (W) 3.5-3.65
Max. Corrente - Ipm (A) 6.89 - 7.16
Corrente de Curto - Isc (A) 7.49 - 7.73
Max. Tensão de pico - Vpm (V) 0.510 - 0.521
Voltagem em circuito aberto - Voc (V) 0.623 - 0.625


Existem kits para montagem de painel solar vendidos no mercadolivre e no ebay que custam em média 1/5 do que custa um painel de mesma potência vendido no Brasil, claro que você precisa adicionar aos custos de produção a sua mão de obra, além do vidro que fará a proteção das células, do sistema de suporte feito com cantoneiras de alumínio, condutores, solda e do polímero isolante, este último talvez o mais importante pois a durabilidade do painel depende diretamente do grau de proteção conseguido contra as intempéries.

Os videos que seguem mostram passo a passo como proceder a montagem de um painel desde o suporte até a aplicação do material que fará a proteção das células.


*Video ensinando montar o painel solar - Parte 1:
*



*Video ensinando montar o painel solar - Parte 2:
*



*Video ensinando montar o painel solar - Parte 3:
*




Com relação a instalação dos painéis solares é importante a posição e inclinação, para isso siga a tabela de acordo com a região em que se encontra tomando cuidado de posicionar em local que não pegue sombra em nenhum horário.



Para cálculos de geração de potência/dia deve ser considerada a insolação média de cada região conforme mapa:




*Lista de Material:*

*Silicone Elastomer* - para isolamento e proteção das células, estou procurando um substituto para este produto, se alguém tiver alguma alternativa mais econômica e puder indicar, pensei em fibra de vidro, pensei também em massa plástica mas gostaria da opinião dos senhores sobre o assunto.

*Vidro transparente -*  3mm ou 4mm conforme a dimensão do painel, pode ser temperado mas não é obrigatório (não utilizar vidro anti-reflexo).

*Cantoneira de alumínio* - importante que tenha boa resistência mecânica também conforme a dimensão do painel pode se utilizar material menos ou mais robusto, conforme videos.

*Tabwire* - Fita metálica utilizada pra ligação entre as células solares.

*Buswire* - Fita metálica para conectar barramentos.

*Caneta de fluxo* - utilizada para limpeza dos pontos de solta e dar maior aderência a solda.

*Diodo -* Quando se utiliza mais de um barramento de células no mesmo painel ou até mesmo agrupando painéis, no caso de um painel/barramento receber mais insolação que outro por advento de uma sombra ou até mesmo algum defeito, o painel que estiver gerando menor tensão poderá ser danificado pela sobretensão do painel que estiver gerando maior potência.
Para evitar dano aos barramentos ou paineis interconectados é recomendável a utilização de um diodo retificador que deve ficar em série com cada barramento ou painel de forma a não aceitar tensão/corrente reversa aplicada sobre suas células. O modelo do diodo deve atender as especificações da célula que será protegida pelo mesmo, para um painel de 24V e 7.2A utilize um diodo de 30V/10A ou superior, quer dizer que valores acima desses são tolerados sem nenhum problema além do custo mais elevado.

*Células solares* - conforme necessidade de cada painel, agora você já sabe como escolher as melhores células pra montar o sistema que atende sua necessidade.

O objetivo deste tópico é discutir e selecionar marcas, modelos, tecnologias, cálculo de sistemas para alimentação de equipamentos e o correto dimensionamento, além de tirar as dúvidas de quem possa se interessar pelo assunto.

Cabe muita coisa no tópico, valendo lembrar que em 2013 as companhias geradoras serão 'obrigadas' a comprar a energia dos consumidores domésticos que forem também geradores, já estou me preparando pra isso e gostaria de contar com a colaboração de todos para tornar nossos lares e empresas mais energeticamente eficientes e quem sabe até vender alguma energia pra concessionária ou utilizar os créditos em outro ponto de nosso domínio como já previsto na legislação.

*Links úteis:*
http://www.sunlab.com.br/dimensionamento.htm
http://www.portal-energia.com/dimens...fotovoltaicos/
Kits disponíveis no mercadolivre.


Grande abraço a todos


Luciano Rampanelli / M4D3

----------


## m4d3

segue...

*Video ensinando montar o painel solar - Parte 2:*

----------


## m4d3

*Video ensinando montar o painel solar - Parte 3:
*

----------


## Djaldair

Luciano, to pensando em construir o meu painel, já encontrei esses vídeos anteriormente no youtube, mas parabens pela iniciativa, você reuniu todas as informações num único lugar, o que achei muito caro foi o elastômero que também pensei em substituir pela resina de fibra de vidro, basta tomar o devido cuidado para ele não escorrer para frente das células, acredito que terá o mesmo grau de proteção e muito mais em conta, enquanto um pote de elastômero cristalino custa por volta de uns R$ 200,00 a resina para fibra de vidro custa menos de R$ 15,00. Fica a dica, se alguem já utilizou poderia postar o resultado.

----------


## RickBrito

Li esse post ontem no Blog, parabens pela materia, pensando seriamente em fazer um para teste, porem gostaria que se alguem ai tem um fornecedor que venda as placas a um preço "menos caro"?, semana que vem estarei indo para o Paraguai, vou cotar os preços la, um amigo disse que na Shopping China tem o KIT completo, painel + bateria + luz de led. Vamos ver o preço ne.

----------


## netuai

Caro M4D3, vi seu tópico e materia no blog ontem, fiquei feliz, pois eu mesmo ja tinha visto estes videos no youtube e fiz uma, da um pouco de trabalho, requer tempo, abilidade, dedicação e pasciencia, mas no meu caso me economizou 50% do valor de uma comprada. no meu algum tem algumas fotos dela, a minha deu 140w 12v e to rodando duas rb 433ah cada uma com 1 xr5 a todo vapor, trafego de 20mb full. To muito feliz, mas deixo uma dica.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Que for montar pra rodar Mikrotik ou ubiquit arrume placas e baterias em série para dar 24v, principalmente se for usar bateria comum, automotiva, pois a comum cai tensão e não corrente, ja a estacionaria cai corrente e mantem a tensão até o fim.
O MK trabalha de 11v até 33v e os ubiquit's de 12 a 24, sendo assim se você montar em 24v com bateria comum, e ficar so de chuva a tensão vai cair mas seu sistema continuará de pé, se montar em 12v seu sistema pode parar com muitos dias de chuva.*Obs. Tenho 3 torres com painel solar, sei bem do que estou falando, ajudei o amigo da Minas Mais a montar a primeira dele, gostou tanto que ja ta migrando as outras, e tenho clientes em fazendas que usão.
>> Todos felizes.

----------


## RickBrito

Alguem ai tem um fornecedor destas celulas com um preço bom e confiavel?

----------


## fefnet

> Li esse post ontem no Blog, parabens pela materia, pensando seriamente em fazer um para teste, porem gostaria que se alguem ai tem um fornecedor que venda as placas a um preço "menos caro"?, semana que vem estarei indo para o Paraguai, vou cotar os preços la, um amigo disse que na Shopping China tem o KIT completo, painel + bateria + luz de led. Vamos ver o preço ne.



Ola Boa Noite disse que já tem alguns montados tem lista de material que usou? Desde já Agradeço.

----------


## fefnet

> Li esse post ontem no Blog, parabens pela materia, pensando seriamente em fazer um para teste, porem gostaria que se alguem ai tem um fornecedor que venda as placas a um preço "menos caro"?, semana que vem estarei indo para o Paraguai, vou cotar os preços la, um amigo disse que na Shopping China tem o KIT completo, painel + bateria + luz de led. Vamos ver o preço ne.



Tem Lista de Material que usou quantos Watts conseguiu em 24v? Qual Tamanho do Painel que ficou? Tem fotos ou video para ajudar nas novas fabricações do Painéis.

----------


## RickBrito

> Tem Lista de Material que usou quantos Watts conseguiu em 24v? Qual Tamanho do Painel que ficou? Tem fotos ou video para ajudar nas novas fabricações do Painéis.


Então, eu não fiz o painel ainda, estou cotando preços para fazer um, eu me referi acima que um amigo disse que no Shopping China a painéis montados já, irei cotar o preços desses equipamentos no Paraguai, porem o dólar subiu essa semana, então provavelmente irei em dezembro, mas como é montado, com certeza a um custo maior, acredito que o ideal é fazer do zero, eu vi todos os vídeos acima, é bem explicativo, porem não estou achando aquelas matérias e quando acho é bem caro. Assim que eu conseguir preços ou ate mesmo fazer o painel irei postar as experiências aqui.

----------


## m4d3

*Painel solar de construção caseira.*
Medidas: 64 x 64 centimetros
Total de Celulas: 16 
Disposição: 4 x 4 
Tensão por célula (max): 0.569v 
Amperes por célula (max): 6.68A
Potência por célula (max): 3.68W
Tensão obtida pelo painel: 9.09V
Potência total do painel (max): 58.88W




A parte mais dificil da construção é conseguir boa proteção para as células contra corrosão, precisa utilizar um selante e o custo do mesmo é bastante elevado. 

Vários painéis nacionais não utilizam este selante e sim plastico termo-retrátil pois o mesmo é muito mais barato, porém eu não vejo como ter a mesma qualidade do selante.

Acabei por utilizar neste painel da foto, massa plástica pra fazer a maior parte da proteção contra corrosão e para selar as bordas utilizei cola de silicone dessa que usa com uma pistola, não gostei do acabamento nem do resultado final, foi apenas um teste na busca por algo que atenda de forma adequada a proteção das células com bom custo/beneficio.

O produto selante chama 'Silicone Elastomer' ou simplesmente SYLGARD 184, ao menos é essa a definição que encontrei. A venda no ML/EBAY ou por alguma outra empresa que trabalha com produtos químicos, tentei contato mas pelo visto essas empresas não tem interesse em vender o tal selante em pequenas quantidades (2kg/5kg/10kg), pois não se deram o trabalho de responder meus e-mails nem aos telefonemas.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Djaldair

Semana passada construí um painel com células de 3x6 no total de 35 células, ficou com 63cm por 80cm. A tensão em circuito aberto é de 18volts quando conectado ao controlador e à bateria fica em 14 volts. Pra fazer a proteção das células utilizei eva, a base fiz de compensado de 10mm passei apenas tinta pra proteger o compensado e fiz a vedação entre o suporte e o vidro com massa plástica, mas vou reforçar com resina de fibra de vidro, é muito mais resistente e barato também.

----------


## netuai

Parabens pelo seu painel, ficou muito bonito, fiz 3 aqui, o ultimo ainda não postei fotos, mas os primeiros estão nas galerias aqui do under
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1353868467

Mas não estou respondendo seu topico ou comentario para mostrar o meu não. Estou comentando para lhe compartilhar uma ideia louca que tive e que deu bom resultado aqui.

É uma resina epoxi com secagem rápida e que serviu ara encapsular bem as células, minha falta de pratica fez dar algumas bolhas, mas na minha proxima placa fou tentar melhorar este detalhe, segue o link http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-kit-1-kg-_JM tem reagido bem aqui, e funcinou muito bem, a placa vai ficar toda transparente, mas não tem problema...

Como você mesmo disse, os grandes não respondem e-mails, dai fui em busca de pesquisas no mercado livre para descobrir materiais que pudessem substituir aquela proteção que citou, e foi ai que encontrei esta resina, 





> *Painel solar de construção caseira.*
> Medidas: 64 x 64 centimetros
> Total de Celulas: 16 
> Disposição: 4 x 4 
> Tensão por célula (max): 0.569v 
> Amperes por célula (max): 6.68A
> Potência por célula (max): 3.68W
> Tensão obtida pelo painel: 9.09V
> Potência total do painel (max): 58.88W
> ...

----------


## m4d3

> Parabens pelo seu painel, ficou muito bonito, fiz 3 aqui, o ultimo ainda não postei fotos, mas os primeiros estão nas galerias aqui do under
> https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1353868467
> 
> Mas não estou respondendo seu topico ou comentario para mostrar o meu não. Estou comentando para lhe compartilhar uma ideia louca que tive e que deu bom resultado aqui.
> 
> É uma resina epoxi com secagem rápida e que serviu ara encapsular bem as células, minha falta de pratica fez dar algumas bolhas, mas na minha proxima placa fou tentar melhorar este detalhe, segue o link http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-kit-1-kg-_JM tem reagido bem aqui, e funcinou muito bem, a placa vai ficar toda transparente, mas não tem problema...
> 
> Como você mesmo disse, os grandes não respondem e-mails, dai fui em busca de pesquisas no mercado livre para descobrir materiais que pudessem substituir aquela proteção que citou, e foi ai que encontrei esta resina,


Obrigado ao amigo netuai por responder ao post, com certeza temos muito ainda que aprender e compartilhar o conhecimento é uma das melhores formas que conheço.

Abraço

----------


## m4d3

> Semana passada construí um painel com células de 3x6 no total de 35 células, ficou com 63cm por 80cm. A tensão em circuito aberto é de 18volts quando conectado ao controlador e à bateria fica em 14 volts. Pra fazer a proteção das células utilizei eva, a base fiz de compensado de 10mm passei apenas tinta pra proteger o compensado e fiz a vedação entre o suporte e o vidro com massa plástica, mas vou reforçar com resina de fibra de vidro, é muito mais resistente e barato também.


Obrigado nobre colega por compartilhar sua experiência.

----------


## m4d3

Mais fotos adicionadas no álbum.

----------


## rbribeiro

Luciano show, tenho uma ideia para substituir esse silicone, acredito que possa ser usado o silicone para moldes, já usei ele e ele também é catalizado e de boa resistência tanto que é utilizado para moldes de diversos, materiais e a aplicação/consistência é bem semelhante, o que eu usei era de cor branca, no mercado livre tem, comprei com a Márcia http://www.moldes.art.br/, e barato vale apena testar...


Abraços e boa sorte nos testes...

----------

